# Non-Permitted....Do it Your-selfer



## mark handler (Jan 5, 2018)

*Non-Permitted....Do it Your-selfer

Nice support of the beam*
To close to Property line
*
*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 5, 2018)

No zoning?

This was like this when I bought it, isn't grandpawed!


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 5, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> This was like this when I bought it, isn't grandpawed!



, I wouldn't have bought it!!!


----------

